# Photos of New House



## debodun (Feb 9, 2022)

Finally got rid of the packing boxes!


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 9, 2022)

Very nice @debodun. You've done a heck of a job!


----------



## Devi (Feb 9, 2022)

Great, @debodun. Reminds me of the old saying, "a place for everything, and everything in its place".


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2022)

Good to see you surrounded by all the things that have meaning to you, Deb. It's a cheery house. May you live in it for many years, in good health and happiness


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2022)

Thank you, Pinky.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 9, 2022)

Great job!  Everything looks so nice, and nicely put together.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 9, 2022)

This is absolutely lovely. I love the cat theme or art work.


----------



## Jules (Feb 9, 2022)

You’ve been busy.  Now you’ll be able to admire your cats all the time.  You’re a skilled hanger of art.  It’s not easy dealing with different frames and sizes - very well done.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 9, 2022)

Thanks for sharing your lovely house with us! I particularly liked the plants and all your artwork on the walls! Enjoy your cozy home!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 9, 2022)

wow!  just wow!!  looks like you're done startin' to settle in.    admirable  and the kitty cat collection unpacked and displayed... you go, @debodun


----------



## Don M. (Feb 9, 2022)

Your new place looks like a huge improvement, compared to what you came from.....looks like money well spent.  Now, take good care of it, and be watchful for any potential problems, and be prepared to resolve them.  For example, if Spring brings heavy rains to your region, pay close attention to the roof, and watch for any leaks, etc.


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2022)

I had a whole new roof installed last August. That cost was deducted from selling price.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2022)

Well...who would have guessed this would be the result ?.. you've done a fabulous job.. a place for everything and everything in it;s place..I know you must be proud of yourself Deb.. and we're proud of you too.. super job!


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 9, 2022)

Wow.


----------



## Trila (Feb 9, 2022)

debodun said:


> View attachment 207697View attachment 207698View attachment 207699View attachment 207700View attachment 207701


Your new home is beautiful!


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 9, 2022)

Proud of you, Deb.  Enjoy your new home.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2022)

Deb, 

I really like the way you pulled the living room and kitchen together.

It's amazing how many things I recognize from the old house are being used in new and different ways.

It's amazing how well you've managed without much help.

Very nice!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 9, 2022)

Splendid! And quite a change from the old homestead. Now...a real kitty or two to go along with all the kitty pix and stuff. Rescue kitties. Share your new home with kitties. C'mon, what've you got to lose? Rescue kitties need a new home, too, and they're good for your health and wellbeing‍


----------



## Jules (Feb 9, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Now...a real kitty or two to go along with all the kitty pix and stuff.


Imagine the fun those kitties would have racing about and knocking all of Deb’s ornaments over.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 9, 2022)

Jules said:


> Imagine the fun those kitties would have racing about and knocking all of Deb’s ornaments over.


She had one (or maybe some) kitties before, and they didn't seem to cause any damage.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2022)

Congratulations on your new house. It's Beautiful and I wish you much happiness there.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 9, 2022)

Great job on the house Deb. As always, hard work pays off. Now time to enjoy your new home. Mike


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 9, 2022)

What's the garage look like?


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 9, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> What's the garage look like?


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Feb 9, 2022)

This place feels like YOURS.  No ghosts.  Live long & prosper in your home!


----------



## Chris21E (Feb 9, 2022)

Wonderful...


----------



## terry123 (Feb 9, 2022)

Looks great, Deb!  Glad you are settled in!


----------



## debodun (Feb 10, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> What's the garage look like?


Don't ask. Same with the basement. Storage for the things I couldn't or didn't want in the main part of the house.


----------



## Remy (Feb 15, 2022)

You've done a lot of work. You have a lot of stuff but I know it makes you happy. I have too much stuff myself.

I love the kitties in the window over the door.


----------



## debodun (Feb 15, 2022)

Remy said:


> You've done a lot of work. You have a lot of stuff but I know it makes you happy. I have too much stuff myself.
> 
> I love the kitties in the window over the door.


I thought so, too.   More room on the shelves, then.

I arranged everything and only had help moving with the large furniture.


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2022)

Remy said:


> I love the kitties in the window over the door.


This is what they look like from outside. The second at from the left was a housewarming gift from the previous owner. She left it for me when I expressed interest in it when I went to see the house when it was for sale.


----------



## Jules (Feb 19, 2022)

That was really nice of her to leave it.


----------



## helenbacque (Feb 19, 2022)

Lovely.  Good job, Deb


----------



## Liberty (Feb 19, 2022)

This was on EBAY, but I have a picture plaque in the downstairs "cat themed powder room" that says the same thing...gets a lot of comments - maybe you should add one to your collection...lol:


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2022)

I have this needlepoint:


----------



## Liberty (Feb 19, 2022)

debodun said:


> I have this needlepoint:
> 
> View attachment 209399


That's so cute.  Do you have any idea how many cat themed "somethings" you have in your new home?


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2022)

Liberty said:


> That's so cute.  Do you have any idea how many cat themed "somethings" you have in your new home?


I started out one day a few years ago to take an inventory. I ran out of steam when I got to 350 (that was just ceramic figurines) and I wasn't anywhere near the total of all cat-themed items I have.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 19, 2022)

debodun said:


> I started out one day a few years ago to take an inventory. I ran out of steam when I got to 350 (that was just ceramic figurines) and I wasn't anywhere near the total of all cat-themed items I have.


You go gal...hey, I've got a kitty cookie cutter ceramic mold I could send you!


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2022)

Liberty said:


> You go gal...hey, I've got a kitty cookie cutter ceramic mold I could send you!


Thanks for the offer, but I think I have enough for now.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 19, 2022)

debodun said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I think I have enough for now.


You know what they say...you can never have too many cats!  LOL!


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)

Absolutely lovely.


----------

